# body powder-do you use? what do you use?



## butch (Mar 14, 2011)

I am thinking about adding a body powder to my daily grooming rituals, and wanted to know if others use body powders, and what do you use? I've just read in a couple of the recommended threads here in the health forum about creams and powders that folks use for rashes, under folds, and so on. it was very helpful, but there was conflicting information, which is why I've started a new thread.

So, talc or cornstarch? Or are there powders with neither ingredient? Do you only use powder when you develop a rash, or do you use it all the time? If so, do you use a different kind of body powder when you're not treating a skin condition?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## penguin (Mar 14, 2011)

I use Lanacane body powder for when I have chafing. It works so much better than regular talc, and helps clear things up pretty quickly.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 15, 2011)

I've read too many links between talc and ovarian cancer to feel a need to use it for any reason. 

I use cornstarch based powders. Right now, I use Kama Sutra's Honeysuckle scented honey flavored dusting powder. It's meant for naughty fun but it was so fragrant and absorbent, I started using it daily although I'm a light user. It does go very far.


----------



## butch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the feedback, it is very helpful. I need to get something before the summer broil is upon us, for sure.


----------



## Pauline (Mar 15, 2011)

At 700lbs i have PLENTY of experience with powder! I started using just plain Johnson's baby powder years ago in my early 20's. Then over the years when i ran out of it one day, my mom offered me plain cornstarch from her kitchen cupboard. I have been hooked ever since! It is cheap...Target has it for 69 cents a box (16 oz) and it has no fragrance to cause rashes. I simply apply it to any area where there is a fold, or where my skin touches or could potentially stick together, after my shower i dry off and apply! I have rarely gotten a rash since then, because all of my "places" are dried and cleaned and free from moisture/sweat. I hughly recommend it but the only downfall is that hubby complains that the electronics suck in the dust from it and have to be blown out more often. 

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## shinyapple (Mar 15, 2011)

I started using powder when I moved from a dry climate to a place it was warm all year. I quickly became a fan of Gold Bond Ultimate Comfort powder. It's talc free, has a faint scent that is what I would describe as "fresh", and worked really well. It kept me dry and free from chafing, even when it was sweaty outside.

I hope you find something that works for you, butch.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 15, 2011)

Give body glide a shot. It works pretty well.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Gold Bond Baby Powder. It has zinc oxide, which is good at preventing some of those rashes fat girls are prone to getting but it's still mild. Love this stuff.


----------



## Lamia (Mar 17, 2011)

for rashes medicated powder usually takes care of mine in a couple of hours....that's right...hours....I buy the cheap stuff at dollar general ...only draw back is that you smell like medicated powder. 

I struggled with rashes for years and baby powder just didn't cut it and usually just made a paste. 

Now I shower at night and dry off really well add just a small amount of medicated powder and it keeps rashes away. 

I shower in the morning and dry off really well add a small amount of powder to make sure I am very dry....then wipe off excess with a dry towel. 

I should note this is summertime ritual....winter doesn't need that much attention.


----------



## Paul (Mar 17, 2011)

I highly recommend "Gold Bond Body Powder"--Extra Strength. Gold Bond never fails to deal with any nasty rash I have. The ZINC in the powder does the trick.


If the powder you purchase is from a Dollar store, please be careful. A lot of the products (I believe most) sold in dollar stores is manufactured in China. Every so often an advisory comes on the news that another dangerous product from China is being sold in dollar stores, About a year or so ago some of the ingredients in dog and cat food, originating in China, was making pets sick. It turns out some horrible chemicals were in the pet food. For this reason I stay away from grooming items, toothpate, canned food, spices sold in Dollar stores, especially if it is labeled "Made in China". I would not buy medicated powder from a dollar store.



Lamia said:


> for rashes medicated powder usually takes care of mine in a couple of hours....that's right...hours....I buy the cheap stuff at dollar general ...only draw back is that you smell like medicated powder.
> 
> I struggled with rashes for years and baby powder just didn't cut it and usually just made a paste.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 17, 2011)

I didn't like the normal Gold Bond [and forget the stuff that has the menthol in it on certain spots!], and I found Zeasorb too drying for sensitive areas.

But... a lot of these come in small $1-ish trial sizes so they're easy to try out.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2011)

The normal Gold Bond gave me a rash which is why I don't use any of the others. YMMV


----------



## Orchid (May 9, 2011)

Yardley english lavender talcum powder have been using this 40+ years
lovely scent


----------



## Angelina (May 9, 2011)

Lush has a really great powder I use - Silky Underwear. I love the scent and it really helps keep my potential for chafing at a minimum. 

http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/body/dusting-powders/silky-underwear-dusting-powder

(I'm a Lush addict overall. I'd live in a store if I could )


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 9, 2011)

Several years ago my bff's Mother died from Ovarian cancer. When she was first diagnosed, they gave her a list of "things" that might make one more susceptible to getting it. The only thing on the list that she had done or used was talc. Using talc was very common until the 90's when the association was made to increasing the chances of getting ovarian cancer. Therefore I personally would never use talc, only something cornstarch based.

Well, I ran out of the one that I liked and started using plain old cornstarch that you buy at the store for cheap. It works just as well. It is silky smooth and has no scent. My husband wears steel toe boots in the Florida heat all the time and uses it to help his feet and thinks it is a lifesaver sometimes.

So, definitely cornstarch based and if you don't need a scent, go for the discount and buy straight up cornstarch. They even sell it in resealable plastic jars now.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 9, 2011)

I'm loving this thread and it's definitely something I've been needing when the hot weather comes along.

Sending my thanks to those who contributed answers!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 9, 2011)

Christine, what does the cornstarch do in his shoes? I'm curious - cut down on sweating/smell? I never heard this type of application for it, so just curious.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> Christine, what does the cornstarch do in his shoes? I'm curious - cut down on sweating/smell? I never heard this type of application for it, so just curious.


Oh I put it in my Keds! I know! I know! LOL It keeps the feet cooler, cuts down on sweating. Also if you do have foot odor or don't wear socks with your shoes/sneakers, it keeps the footwear from getting permanently stinky if you use it regularly.


----------



## butch (May 10, 2011)

these have been some great responses. I finally bought the Gold Bond Ultimate Comfort Body Powder, but it seems to cause a rash for me, so now I'm a bit gunshy about trying another powder, but with summer almost here, I would like to find something that won't make my skin break out.


----------



## truebebeblue (May 10, 2011)

I oddly never get chafing. My thighs got past the point of rubbing at about 250.. they just stay now lol. What I do like to do in the summer when I live in humid areas is dry really well and lay in front of a fan or use a hairdryer on cool in all my rolly areas. I'm scared of talc for cancer and cornstarch feeds yeast so I try to avoid both. We will see how it works out since I moved from AZ (no humidity) to PA (lots!)

True


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 10, 2011)

Anyone here use FDS spray? My mother used to use it when I was younger and wanted me to, but I couldn't be bothered, and we have a new can. It smells like baby powder, I guess, and it's cornstarch based. 

I know it's meant for one specific area, but seems like it would be useful in the folds, no?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Anyone here use FDS spray? My mother used to use it when I was younger and wanted me to, but I couldn't be bothered, and we have a new can. It smells like baby powder, I guess, and it's cornstarch based.
> 
> I know it's meant for one specific area, but seems like it would be useful in the folds, no?


I use it but don't spray it directly on me but rather on a pantiliner.

I'm thinking it probably would work for folds.....sure.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (May 10, 2011)

... Forgive the potentially idoitic question from a newbie... but does body powder help reduce chafing?

This could change my life. :blush:


----------



## knottyknicky (May 12, 2011)

It does, to an extent. My thighs/knees sweat so as soon as I sweat, the powder is gone. If you have major chub rub though, I second the reccomendation for body glide. Its a stick product that was designed for runners to avoid chafing (even athletes have this problem) and its UH-MAZING. I usually use a combo of that plus a little powder just to make it smooth. Its a little sticky at first but my thighs thank me...less chaffing and less pimples and bumps all around, too. I can wear skirts without shorts underneath, now! 

I started using powder because my skin is SO sensitive when I shave, particularly in the bikini area. If i'm religious with applying the powder, it keeps the ingrowns and red bumps at bay (like 90 percent) so I thought it might work for my thighs, too. For bumming around the house, its great, but if I'm off to NYC or somewhere where i'll be walking for hours, I bust out the body glide. I used spanx for so long and while they help, they're so hot in the summer.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 12, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> Christine, what does the cornstarch do in his shoes? I'm curious - cut down on sweating/smell? I never heard this type of application for it, so just curious.



Unfortunately for Larry he works outdoors and stands on hot pavement that is on average 135 degrees. His feet cook in his leather, steel toe boots. He has been getting bad rashes and after showering the skin weeps. He uses pure cornstarch on the weeping areas and the rest of his legs and feet and it soothes them quite quickly. Then he rubs some on his feet to keep them dry.


----------



## CaitiDee (May 16, 2011)

I just use plain old baby oil between my thighs when I wear dresses. Definitely changed my life.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 16, 2011)

CaitiDee said:


> I just use plain old baby oil between my thighs when I wear dresses. Definitely changed my life.



Doesn't oil have a flash point?? hahahaha - that worries me!!


----------



## CaitiDee (May 16, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> Doesn't oil have a flash point?? hahahaha - that worries me!!



Hahahaha! Well I get pretty heated between my thighs while walking and I've yet to burst into flames.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2011)

Apropros and funny as hell:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJQU6x9qJko


----------

